
This App helps you report an accident to Family & Friends of an accident victim - activemi4i
https://accidentinformer.com/
======
informer1
An accident is an unforeseen, unplanned and uncontrolled event. In such cases,
the Emergency response should be accessible and fast.

Typical response time in Metros when the police station is nearby is 30Min. To
add, the family get to the person way too late.

Accident Informer App helps you report an accident to Family and Friends of an
accident victim. Download the app and share with people you care.

Download the app here:

Google Playstore_: [https://goo.gl/8o1dnY](https://goo.gl/8o1dnY)

Apple App Store: [https://goo.gl/cqdBwb](https://goo.gl/cqdBwb)

website: [https://accidentinformer.com/](https://accidentinformer.com/)

#beresponsible #savelives

